# Gisele Bündchen & Jennifer Esposito @ Taxi [>DVD, groping, best-scene-cut]



## radicio (10 Okt. 2008)

_Störende Zwischenschnitte/-sequenzen sind entfernt. Nur das Elementare ist da. Schont (meist) die Augen und spart Platz._

Morgen nehme ich auch Geiseln...
...wenn das so läuft 





http://rapidshare.com/files/152761756/Gisele.Bunchen_Jennifer.Esposito__Taxi_bsc.avi


----------



## Tokko (11 Okt. 2008)

Die kann gut zupacken.



 für das Video.


----------



## armin (11 Okt. 2008)

Das kann ich auch ..


----------



## torsten273 (11 Okt. 2008)

*???*

seit wann sind diese beiden damen deutsche?


----------



## radicio (11 Okt. 2008)

torsten273 schrieb:


> seit wann sind diese beiden damen deutsche?



Sind sie natürlich nicht, mein Fehler


----------



## Karrel (10 Apr. 2009)

danke, das ist eine der besten szenen die es wohl jemals geben wird!


----------

